# Probleme mit Apache & Apache2 [in Debian Sarge]



## Suchfunktion (22. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe zuerst den Apache2 installiert gehabt.

Dann habe ich gesehen dass es bei SysCP mit dem Apache2 zu Problemen kommen 'kann'.

Darauf hin habe ich per 
	
	
	



```
apt-get remove Apache2
```
 den Apache2 deinstalliert und dann mit 
	
	
	



```
apt-get install Apache
```
 den Apache (1) installiert.

Wenn ich jetzt allerdings den Server aufrufe, geht er automatisch in den ordner 'www.domain.de/apache2-default/', daher denke ich mal dass der Apache2 nicht wirklich 'entfernt' wurde?

Ich habe darauf hin nochmal den Apache wieder mit apt-get entfernt und noch einmal versucht den Apache2 zu entfernen, allerdings wurde mir gesagt dass der Apache2 nicht installiert ist.

Ohne einem Apache  die URL nicht (ist ja logisch), wenn ich allerdings den Apache (1) wieder installiere, wird beim start gleich wieder die url 'www.domain.de/Apache2-default/' aufgerufen.

Wieso?

Was muss ich machen?

Muss ich jetz den Apache deinstallieren, alle Apache- und Apache2-Ordner von Hand loeschen und den Apache neu installieren oder wie?

Help!

Danke schonmal im voraus.

mfg
Suchfunktion


//Nachtrag:
Hier nochmal meine apt-get remove-log 

```
MuhKuh:~# apt-get remove apache
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Paket apache ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 50 nicht aktualisiert.
MuhKuh:~# apt-get remove apache2
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Paket apache2 ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 50 nicht aktualisiert.
```

Wie bekomme ich den mist KOMPLETT runter vom Server?
Danke..


----------



## michel_tr (22. April 2005)

Ich tippe einfach mal ins Blaue:
Dein Apache 1 verwendet noch deine alte Apache 2 Konfigurations Datei.

Entweder du editierst diese, oder du installierst nochmal Apache 2 und deinstallierst es diesmal mit 

```
apt-get --purge remove apache2
```
Soviel ich noch in Erinnerung habe, werden mit "purge" auch die Konfigurationsdateien gelöscht.
(Schau lieber nochmal in man apt-get nach!)


----------



## Suchfunktion (22. April 2005)

So.. hocke jetz im RZ und habe debian vollkommen neu installiert.
Scheint jetzt alles halbwegs zu klappen, allerdings wird die ordnerstruktur des www-verzeichnisses angezeigt wenn ich den server aufrufe (im Browser)

Wie aender ich das?
Einfach eine html-datei ins www-Verzeichnis?

Danke


----------



## michel_tr (22. April 2005)

In deiner http.conf 
	
	
	



```
Options Indexes
```
 aus der Konfiguration entfernen. (Standardmäßig ist dies für das Apache-Rootverzeichniss gesetzt.)


----------

